# my 1st post



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello actually its my 1st post here ,i am hoping to have some good friends and try to help with some advices as well as receive advice from other members , i am 24 male living in Cairo .i love soccer and exploring new cultures ,i would like to know the members on the board living in Cairo ,also i would love to meet with some members 4 a shisha and coffee


----------

